# Indian 6-9-12 A.M.



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I put in over by pew this morning right behind speedy. Pretty slow fishing at 1st with a couple fingerling dinks,15.25" eye, and a 14.5" throwback. Then troll over to wp 43,chippewa and blackhawk and zilch. Then around 8:00,swung by pew and picked up a 16". Lost a nice 18" at the boat at 9 a.m.just as I cruised by speedy. It was barely hooked and a foot from my net when it flipped off. Highlight of the day was after that 16" eye and the 18" I lost,I had a double on but it was a white bass,and when I idle'd her slow,then a 2 lb channelcat nailed the other rod.Ended up with 2 white bass,2 eyes,and 2 whitebass.

Most fish caught on firecraw. I tried 1 planerboard for a bit but nothing. Lots of weeds around pew. I saw speedy pulling off quite a few weeds, LOL!! Then I thought no problem with the out of the way pew ramp at 10 a.m. and had a couple kayakers hogging it. Only 1 more day of my remaining vacation and I don't expect much tomorrow either. Inbetween main moon phases not helping the saugeye bite either.

Water Temp:78
Clarity: 1'. Lots of weed,sticks,and other debris floating around.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

As Saugmon said we met up at the ramp. He used his lights so I could back in. He backed in w/no lights like a pro. Caught first one at 630 around wolf. It was a 16", which excited me. Needless to say hooked up on a 16.5 and 17.75 (to me that was a whopper) sporadically. Was around pew. Stayed there all day. Lost two keepers at the boat. For the first 3 keepers, my 7 year old would reel them in while the rods were in the holder, then I would get the rod out and lift fish in. Lost one before the lift and one in the air... also caught a 7" and 14" dink. 2 white bass. I had to use my lure unsnagger...it has paid for itself already. I ran my lures a little shallower b/c as saugmon said, I was tired of pulling weeds off. No action on on my chartruese craw at all....Did get some action in the propwash. All fish but one was on a bomber 04 black top, chartruese belly. 
So my new boat record is 16.75.:T


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Those are 6' weeds so don't matter how deep or shallow you go,you'll pull them up.If the water was a tad clearer and no waves,you'd see them all scattered throughout the main lake, just below the surface.

I pulled up more weed today than sat-fri combined. Those look like healthy saugeye speedyr.That whitebass is a dandy too.

It sure did rough up after I pulled out at 10 a.m.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

it's is amazing how much bigger the fillets are just by adding a a couple of inches...Big difference from 15 to 17+

we were not that far behind you packing up...The pavement was still wet from you pulling out.

Man, those bass guys, when they let lose from moundwood....made me fell like a little kid standing in traffic...


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice fish guys. I will look for you guys tomorrow. We will be in a little green boat with 2 little boys. Probably start around the wolf/pew area around 6. Hope to see you.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

speedyr said:


> Man, those bass guys, when they let lose from moundwood....made me fell like a little kid standing in traffic...


Tournament boats hauling ass out of all the main launches.When the eyes are over by the north gap (hermit/Sisson islands),made it pretty tough to troll there when the tournament boats fly.Quite a few from chippewa but not too many from moundwood.
Huge hospice tournament next weekend so you'll see a slew of em shooting around pew.

I'll be out tomorrow.Not sure which launch this time. Probably lakeview harbor unless there's a bunch of lights,then on to blackhawk.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Ville Boy said:


> Nice fish guys. I will look for you guys tomorrow. We will be in a little green boat with 2 little boys. Probably start around the wolf/pew area around 6. Hope to see you.



Me and the boy are taking the morn off...so good luck...I stayed there all morning..


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

My Dad, Uncle and myself didn't get on the water til about 8 a.m. We picked up a 17" at 8:15 in front of Pew. Caught a 14" about 10 minutes later. Got real slow after that sans a few white bass. At 10:30 we picked up a 20" in tri hump area. After that it get too hectic and hot so we found a big Oak tree back in a channel and picked up about 50 keeper gills and a few crappie. All Saugeye were caught on silver/black rapalas with a split shot about 4' above it. Nothing on the bombers or bandits. Weeds were terrible


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I picked up 4 this morning,all 15"-16" along with 2 throwbacks in the 14" range. Dink city til after 8 a.m. 3 on firecraw and 1 on my old Flat A,which I lost later on. It got wrapped around something on the bottom. By the time I got the retriever down,it was pulling my line around that snag like I was flossing it. Tried mistake,red craw,tennessee shad,and finished with a blue thinfin to no avail. Lost 1 decent eye outside net range.

Quite a pack of boats around pew and I ran into Bigguns out there running inline planers.He's the only boat that I saw with any net action.

Water temp:81
Clarity: stained,less than 1'.


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

We put in at lake view around 7. Ran halfway down toward pew before we started trolling. Got 2 16" saugeye within ten mins. After that at least 20 dink channels 2 crappie and countless white bass. 
Was trolling 3 rods with two holders and 1 in my lap in the prop wash. Had it almost ripped out of the boat, I handed it to my 6 yr old who fought valiantly. He got it to the boat and the fish rolled and dove for the bottom making my Garcia scream. I saw the white belly of a saugeye and knew this would be the biggest one so far from Indian possibly the biggest weve caught period. Imagine my disappointment when a big channel cat was netted a few mins later. 
7 lbs 4 oz 29" We were unprepared for it and didn't even get a pic before throwing it back. Seems ridiculous to be disappointed over that fish now but at the time it was a real bummer.
The white bass must be schooling because I can't tell you how many times we pulled triple white bass just north of pew. No more saugeye.


----------



## Biggun's (May 7, 2007)

Morning all, was out with son in law on the Loony Toon Friday eve , Sat eve, and Sunday morning. Friday eve only managed 4 keeper eyes all 15-16" pulling bandits / husky jerks on boards. Sat eve only 3 keeper eye, one was a really nice fat 22" on firetiger Bandit. Fri / Sat eve was working Buoy line north end of lake. Did run into Saugmon Sunday morning. Nice to put a face with a name. We had a pretty good Sun morning. Fishing mostly off Pew we managed 7 keeper eyes. All 15" - 20" range. Was still pulling Bandits and Husky Jerks on boards. We also went to pulling vib'e on hand held rods.(snag,snag,snag) We did catch most of Sundays on hand held rods with vib'e. (chartreuse/silver). Hopefully back up to lake Wed, Thurs if weather holds


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I try to hold my side rod most of the time.Probably why it outfishes the opposite rod sitting idle in the other rod holder. I work it forward,drop it back,jerk it around.

Propwash baits: Usually works on the very windy days.The flat A is like a rattletrap,but with a small bill on the front.It's also larger.Same sized bill as on the Model A B02's. It'll do a lot of fluttering in those waves and the extra line released keeps it away from the other outside rods on tight turns. The propwash keeps it from constantly snagging bottom. Rattletraps should work good.

Anywho, 9 straight days of trolling came to an end today. I lost a lot of eyes in that span.Probably get out tomorrow evening and maybe wednesday evening since we're on the last quarter moon phase. I cancelled next week's vacation and only taking off a couple days around the new moon!!!! Should be a better bite!! I plan part of my vacation time around the main moon phases which usually yield a good bite.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I will be out weds morning. Unless the weather is not good.


----------



## Biggun's (May 7, 2007)

Hopefully wife and I will be out on lake Wednesday and Thursday morning. If this little cold front doesn't give um lock jaw we might be able to pick up a few of those Saugmon so graciously left for us. We'll be pullin boards in a tan / marroon Voyager pontoon. Don't hesitate to say hey if ya see us.


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

Didn't do as good as any of you. Was out sat evening and sun morn and only got 2 keepers. A fat 24 incher in front of the retreat just south of dream bridge and a 17 incher just north of pew. Both using tacos.

Big guns I tried those vibes but kept catching grass so I put them away. Your persistence paid off.

Saugmon, I saw you and that one planer Sunday morning. That was in front of pew. I spent about 15 minutes attempting to get a bandit free....to no avail

Speedy...nice looking son with a great looking mess of fish


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

Biggun....I just read that comment from Itrader.

Your name isn't by any chance steve is it?

And you own a boat lift company at the lake?


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

IndianIslander said:


> Didn't do as good as any of you. Was out sat evening and sun morn and only got 2 keepers. A fat 24 incher in front of the retreat just south of dream bridge and a 17 incher just north of pew. Both using tacos.
> 
> Big guns I tried those vibes but kept catching grass so I put them away. Your persistence paid off.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## IndianIslander (Jun 10, 2012)

Big gun...got you pm. I cannot reply until I have 5 posts so here you go:

I knew you were not Steve......I am Steve but, the Steve two doors south and thought you would get a little humor out of the comment. lol

In an earlier post you described your boat and I knew who you were immediately.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I just did a couple and half hrs of trolling with a work buddy and it sucked.Very rough and probably around what it was last tuesday evening. 3'+ waves and lots of spray into the boat.No boards,so ran that Flat A down the propwash and immediately something started to peel off the line. Turned out to be a 13" whitebass.Nothing in over an hr so trolled up to blackhawk where it was calmer. We hit a triple,but it was all weed, LOL! Then over to chippewa and my #43 wp and nothing. Trolled back to pew and got the 16.5" eye on firecraw. I lost my best firecraw on a snag off the getgo. No way of getting that one off with a lure retriever with 3'+ waves. Hit another snag with the other firecraw and got the line tangled up in the kicker prop. Luckily it freed itself and I cut the bait off and unwound the line.Luckily it was wrapped on the outside of the prop instead of inside.

The new virgin firecraw took a 16.5" eye. Nothing after that and called it quits at 6:30 p.m. I was thinking about going out tomorrow after work,but after a dismal evening,chances are slim.

Water Temp: 85
Clarity- less than 1'. Stained more than it was sunday.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

ugh...I hope 2morrow am is calm...3' waves makes me feel a little squirrely...I don't have the best sea stomach....I went a picked a few husky jerk 2day...not the colors I would like..one silver and one in bass...but in honor of bigguns I thought I would give them a run. If it is calm I might try a planer board or two...but we will see.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I fished Indian until about 4. I didn't see a single wave over one foot, are you the guys in kayaks, I could see where one could think it was rough from that perspective.
I managed a few 6-10" catfish, but no eyes. Little boards, Little rippers, X-raps, Ripshads and worm harnesses. I used a transom mounted electric motor and trolled 1.6-2.0.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

No kayak. 16.5" deep v aluminum. You must have been fishing the channels or the west side of the lake to find 1' waves or less at the time we hit the lake.

We got on the water by 4, 4:15 p.m. and it was white cap city as soon as we pulled out of the moundwood channel. As soon as we hit the gap between wolf and minnewauken,easily 3 footers.Had the throttlemaster set at 350 into the wind just to get me at 3 mph. Highest setting since the big blow last tuesday night. 

Anyone saying they weren't over 3' must be smoking something.

Slow trolling = tons of catfish!!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I love slow trolling/drifting. It catches lots of your trash fish that taste so good Gary!  I doubt we'll make it up this week, next week is questionable at this point as well.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

trolled today from 530 am to 530 pm. started off at pew. Nothing...worked over to chippewa and picked up two real quick. after that nothing...worked around blackhawk and oldfield...just made the turn around oldfield and sannged up...My buddy reeled as I drove back to the snag. Whe we got to it , it was>>>>trolling 3mp + 9lb carp feels just like a snag. Right when were were over top of it went nuts...My buddy had a ball fighting it and getting it in... Picked one around lakeview ramp....made whole trip aroound lake again and no eyes.....Then at the hump around 115 and they were on fire...caught eight keepers in 2 hrs or so...biggest was 18" new boat record.

Finished the day: 
3 cats
2 WB
11 keeper eyes
1 9lb carp

I pulled alot stuff, but CC chartruese Bomber 4 caught almost ALL the fish


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice job speedy. Wind was out of the east by the time I got off of work yesterday.I won't be able to go til friday p.m. and all weekend.


----------



## Fishbaughzach (Oct 28, 2010)

I am heading up to Indian on Saturday morning, gonna be trolling with boards. Where would you guys recommend starting at in the morning I have a few spots in mind, would just like some general opinions on where the morning troll bite usually happens.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They've been pretty much scattered. Speedyr mentioned trihumps and someone reporting on buckeye mentioned shallower water,just like our tri-humps.My old boss said he and his boy trolled everywhere last night and only picked up 1 keeper.

I'll probably try out the hump area.Hard to run boards there when the boats start stacking up there. 

East wind is keeping me away tonight.I should be up there tomorrow evening after work.Wind is suppose to switch out of the southeast tomorrow and saturday.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

OK...saugmon...I will bite...what is the phobia with east winds?


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i don't know where the morning bite was...weds the only thing I picked up in the am was in front of Chippewa (2)...then nothing until afternoon until the tri humps right in the ski zone. up until then, I been getting everything around the west side of pew.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

speedyr said:


> OK...saugmon...I will bite...what is the phobia with east winds?


Wind out of the east,fishing's least.
Wind out of the west,fishing's best
Wind out of the south,blows the bait in their mouth
Wind out of the north, ????Can't remember.

Majority of my trolls this season,wind has been out of the northeast. One morning it was out of the east and no bites.As soon as it switched out of the northeast,wham,wham,wham,! Then out of the east again,nothing for an hour.. 1 final switch out of the northeast and limit'd out within an hour. I historically have never done well with east wind. I haven't had much luck with south or west wind this year either on the rare occasions we had them this year, LOL!. I see the weather report changed and has south 5 mph south winds saturday!! I'm not used to fishing a south wind this year,let alone any wind under 20 mph. Seems like rougher the better til last tuesday's p.m. dismal performance.


----------



## Fishbaughzach (Oct 28, 2010)

I am familiar with the tri humps and have caught fish off of them before...what are some other shallow water places on the lake to catch saugeye? Mostly troll deeper water in the 5 to 6 ft. range


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Usually inside the main lake buoy lines are around 3'-4' depending if they set them correctly. I stay outside them on the main lake north of blackhawk thru pew island.Southbank buoys tend to run deeper,up to 8'.
North of the moose is 4'-5' range. East of minnewauken/wolf island is around 5' all the way to moundwood as well as south of those 2 all the way to the spillway.

I'm waiting on my fiance' to bring me back my truck so I can get the saugeye slay'in machine back in action tonight!! I hope the bite picks up soon! I've got all weekend plus next tuesday and wednesday morning!!!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Winds from the north, do not set forth.


----------

